# Sugar Gliders. How loud?



## Smiler (Apr 14, 2008)

Hey all 

Just a quick question for the people around here who've got gliders. I've often thought of getting some gliders, i've always found them great little animals, a friend of mine has a pair and he's all for them =)

But, the one BIG thing i'm concerned about is, how loud are they during night time hours? 

I know this should probably be the least of my worries regarding gliders but everything else i'm sure I could cope with but if there's one thing my family hate it's loud noises at night.

I used to have a pair of Mossy Frogs which would call loudly all night in the room next to mine and it would drive my folks ((and occasionally me)) mad. In the end I had to move them downstairs to stop from hearing them.

Would you say if I kept the gliders on the same floor as me they'd keep me awake during the night? I understand that sometimes they'll bark only for a short while but is it really as bad as people make out?

Cheers =)


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

Depends on your walls I guess...I live in an old stone house but the walls are thin and when the suggs are barking in the room next to the living room. Sometimes I can faintly hear them yapping from downstairs too.

It really depends on the suggs, mine yap for attention :flrt:, some are very quiet, but some are not, definitely something to take into account.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Gliders are silent by day and noisy by night lol 

i used to have mine in my spare bedroom but ended up moving them downstairs as they were waking up my son barking and flying about their cage 

even with them downstairs i could still hear them on a night :lol2:


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2006)

I would say if the noise of frogs was loud for you then gliders will be too.

Why not join www.sugar-glider.co.uk and have a chat with different glider keepers, if its any help I have the gliders on the same level as my room in the house and I do not hear them often (but I can sleep through my Gambian pouched rats having an "argument")


----------



## Kazza17 (May 29, 2008)

I've had mine for 3 months now they are downstairs with the door shut & I'm upstairs with my door shut & I've never heard them at night


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

You'd be surprised at how noisy they actually are for such small animals. When I lived with my parents my gliders barking would keep my parents awake in the next room - not me as I sleep very heavily! I now have a number of gliders and sometimes they will bark all night ... literally! They yap lie a small dog . It's not just the barking though, they're active at night so you've got the noise of the cage as they leap and land, the noise of the wheel, squabbles, and crabbing.


----------



## exotic_girl (Dec 11, 2008)

they definatly make a noise! some are more quiet then others, but if they want to keep you up, they will! and they dont stop! lol


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

my ones uesd to bark like a small dog for hours on end sometimes, when i first got them it woke me up but i soon started sleeping through it. i found mine only barked about 3 times a months not sure why but was once told it can be to do with different moon phases!?! like mini werewolves hehe
stu


----------



## scooterBarney69s (Nov 7, 2009)

You could give them nuts to keep them quite.


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Why would that keep them quiet?


----------



## cmullins (Feb 20, 2008)

keep them busy and enriched


----------



## Indicus (May 3, 2009)

I had to babysit some gliders for a week and had them in my room, all night i heard these little tinging noises from the bars and then there barking. Did'nt really bother me to much after the first night.


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

cmullins said:


> keep them busy and enriched


Lol, I gathered it was meant to be something like that, but gliders aren't nut eaters, they will eat them but there are alot better things you can do for enrichment, acacia gum stuffed in to holes in wooden branches, foraging toys, wheels are a much better option.


----------

